# The weather



## TheBlade

We're at a campsite near Fes at present... and it's p''sing it down. It's probably warmer in Cleethorpes too. I posted this to make all of you sitting at home feel better. True altruism!


----------



## Remus

It's drizzling here in Norfolk and the temp is 4 degrees.


----------



## palaceboy

Wet and windy in Almeria


----------



## clayton9

Hi snowing here in County Durham .


----------



## AndrewandShirley

In Moulay (N W Morocco) and its sunny but with a wind off the Atlantic.

Just about to have breakfast sitting outside in T shirts.


----------



## joedenise

We were at Rugles in Normandy this morning and it was SNOWING!!! huge flakes. Have now travelled down to Loire. It's brighter and warmer but still only 8 degrees.

Denise


----------



## Detourer

.
Don’t rush back to mainland Spain just yet AndrewandShirley :wink: .

Having completed the CCC tour that A and S where on, we departed Morocco just a few days ago, leaving behind weeks of perfect weather.

After days of high risk weather alerts, floods, gales and rain like I have never seen the sun has only just returned to Southern Spain......but still a touch chilly  .

Not to worry......the Moroccan forecast is for “back to normal, warm and sunny”, which is good news as we are now re-loading ready to return with another group in a few days  . 

.


----------



## MrsW

Bright and sunny and just 12 degrees here in the lOt et Garonne. A real shock as yesterday we were still in Tee shirts!


----------



## Mike48

24 degrees in the shade in Benidorm. The weather is now sunny after a cloudy start. Tomorrow it will be sunny but only 16 degrees but am not too bothered as I'm leaving Monday.


----------



## barryd

Flipping freezing in Cognac in the Cherente, France. Really windy which is making it feel much colder. Forecast to go as low as -1 tonight and max 10c today. 20c and sunny yesterday. No more shorts and T Shirts. We were going to go into Gognac to Martell for a tour and a tot but its too cold. Luckily I bought some the other day!!  

So it looks like a brisk walk (too risky on the bike in this wind and too cold) and then some Cognac to warm us up. Actually Im quite looking forward to a Van day!

Cheers All whereever you are!


----------



## smithiesagain

Sitting in Tiznit and the weather is good and hot, although a local told us it was raining in Agadir this morning !!

we will be traveling back tomorrow wher it looks like we have a few days of rain to look forward to !!

they NEED the rain here !!!!

Jenny


----------



## oldtart

Hope you are enjoying Moulay, Andrew and Shirley.

It's one of our favourite places.

We used to go for a coffee or mint tea at the cafe at the very bottom of the road and watch the fishing boats coming back in.

Our evenings were spent with G and T's watching the fantastic sunsets. I presume you have a pitch overlooking the bay.

I wonder if the camp site manager still has the thermal coffee mug I gave him!!!

Val


----------



## bigtree

18 here in Calpe,sun is warm out of the cold wind.


----------



## cabra

*Weather*

Warm and Sunny, clear skies has been breezy but looks like its easing off. Temp here in Puerto de Mazarron is 21degrees.


----------



## JackieP

oldtart said:


> Hope you are enjoying Moulay, Andrew and Shirley.
> 
> It's one of our favourite places.
> 
> We used to go for a coffee or mint tea at the cafe at the very bottom of the road and watch the fishing boats coming back in.
> 
> Our evenings were spent with G and T's watching the fantastic sunsets. I presume you have a pitch overlooking the bay.
> 
> I wonder if the camp site manager still has the thermal coffee mug I gave him!!!
> 
> Val


How we loved Moulay Bousselham and how we loved that little cafe. We went on one of Ray's tours about 5 years ago and, after we all parted company, we headed up the coast and discovered this gem. At the time, we were the only people on the whole site! Lovely memories - thank you.

Here's one for you. Taken through the back window. What a view.

Anyway - BTTT - Wet windy and cold in the Isle of Man.


----------



## oldtart

Super photo, Jackie. We have one that is nearly the same!!

Yes. We always ended up there after our tours with Ray. We used to go to the fish market as well.

Great memories.

Val


----------



## barryd

Wild camped right next to the Cherente just north of Saintes last night.

Got down below zero. Flipping cold. It normally doesnt bother me but after five months away and only being in shorts just two days ago and sunbathing winter just arrived overnight and it felt shocking!

Been a lovely day though.

Just outside La Rochelle now. Forecast ok tomorrow but only 12-14 with sunshine.


----------



## barryd

Just realised this is in Morocco touring. sorry!!

If your reading this and wondering if Saintes or La Rochelle is near Agadir or Marrakech and why its so cold then just ignore me. Its in France.

Sorry again. Ill go now.


----------



## rogerblack

barryd said:


> Just realised this is in Morocco touring. sorry!!
> 
> If your reading this and wondering if Saintes or La Rochelle is near Agadir or Marrakech and why its so cold then just ignore me. Its in France.
> 
> Sorry again. Ill go now.


How much of that bottle of cognac have you drunk tonight, Barry? :lol:

Just to continue with the off topic stuff (!), it's now 9 C just north of Carcasonne but feels like almost freezing.


----------



## aldra

Hi Barry

I'm home, so pleased, will be pleased to go away again, but not yet

Beautiful day here, but I love dry winter days, log fires

when are you coming to visit???

Might just try Morocco soon, have been but not in the van

Aldra


----------



## barryd

rogerblack said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised this is in Morocco touring. sorry!!
> 
> If your reading this and wondering if Saintes or La Rochelle is near Agadir or Marrakech and why its so cold then just ignore me. Its in France.
> 
> Sorry again. Ill go now.
> 
> 
> 
> How much of that bottle of cognac have you drunk tonight, Barry? :lol:
> 
> Just to continue with the off topic stuff (!), it's now 9 C just north of Carcasonne but feels like almost freezing.
Click to expand...

Its nearly gone! Mrs D is hiding it and issuing a ration every now and again.



aldra said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> I'm home, so pleased, will be pleased to go away again, but not yet
> 
> Beautiful day here, but I love dry winter days, log fires
> 
> when are you coming to visit???
> 
> Might just try Morocco soon, have been but not in the van
> 
> Aldra


Glad your back safe. I might be down your way this side of Christmas but I might well be across there without Mrs D whos had enough of me and is sending me off Manchester way in the van to do some work!


----------



## aldra

You will be most welcome

Shame about Michelle, would love to meet her

Sure she would approve of of me having you as my special toy boy :lol: :lol: :lol:

every one needs one 

Aldra


----------

